# Where to Buy in Mexico



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Where is a good place to purchase a Home Theater System in Mexico?

One with WIRELESS rear speakers. Do not care about getting another DVD player.

I have tried major stores like Sams, WalMart, Costco, City Club, MEGA - all with no luck.

I see many on USA store sites - some under $500. USD

Accept answer here or you can PM me.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

you might do best to buy a decent HT system, and a separate wireless speaker system.

Also remember, your speakers will need some wires, in this case, plugging into the wall for power.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, I know about the plugs & some wires.

What I really do not know is - where to get it in Mexico. No one seems to carry them.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I was looking for an HT system in El Salvador (Central America), and I found a couple of Sony's for around $500.00 (you can get it here for $180.00  ... maybe it will be hard to get them in Mexico too.
Have you tried buying online??? ... maybe there's a store that can ship to your city :yes::yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi there finnigan, 

choice is extremley limited here in Mexico, you can try palacio or fabricas de francia for one box solutions.

Please feel free to P.M me for any more help you need, I may have a solution for you.

Saludos cordiales,
Gareth


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

How about vacationing in the USA, and bring back a nice HT system for yourself as a souvenir? onder:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi subloverman,

do you know where I could buy Yamaha receiver RX-Z11 in Mexico city? I checked palacio and fabricas de francia web pages, but unfortunately the item is not offered there.

Please provide me with info as soon as you can. I need this info latest Tuesday (19-Feb-08).

I would appreciate if you could also let me know the price of the item (of course, I'm looking for the shop with best price).

Many thanks & best regards,
drazen


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Drazen,

I will check on this for you. As its new and nigh on 6 grand I would not think that its here yet, LOL.
I know that salas de chopin have some limited high(ish) end gear. 
What part of the D.F are you in? 
Looking at the Yammy you can get equivalent or Far superior in the "separates" area for the same money or less. 
un saludo,
Gareth.


----------

